

Openstack Swift Golang implementation - creiht
https://review.openstack.org/#/c/178851

======
creiht
And the mailing list announcement:
[http://lists.openstack.org/pipermail/openstack-
dev/2015-Apri...](http://lists.openstack.org/pipermail/openstack-
dev/2015-April/063019.html)

------
obulpathi
I am an OpenStack developer. It's awesome to see Go in OpenStack! I love
Python, but for projects that are too big, Go can bring in some static
awesomeness!

